# Australian 3G ppp.conf



## synack (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am using FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE and I have bought myself an optus 3G usb
modem. HUAWEI E160E with a brand new sim card. The problem is that I have never
had to use ppp before. I have always had a modem with a built in access point.
So if there is anyone out there who knows how to get connected I would REALLY
like to hear from you. Before I forget u3g is compiled into the kernel and
FreeBSD detects the device correctly and new devices and ttys' turn up in /dev.

cheers,

Brett.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2010)

You need to treat it as a 'regular' modem. The only difference is that you dial a special phone number: *99#

Handbook: Chapter 27 PPP and SLIP


----------



## synack (Jul 11, 2010)

that helps alittle, and I have already read it before. But I am not sure where to put the authentication ie CHAP and what speed to put for 3G. Also where do I put the Access Point Name?


----------



## father80 (Jul 25, 2010)

to write down ppp.conf file I've used this http://people.freebsd.org/~n_hibma/pppconfig.html with some variations, everything got worked!


----------

